# Attention Members of Foriegn Military's



## CupFrantic (12 Sep 2005)

Hi

I recently failed to pass the medical for Canadian Military due to an allergy to hornets. After being rejected I went to see a specialist who told me that the only thing I was only allergic too hornets.(not bees, wasp or any other type of insect). Due to this allergy I must carry an epee pen, although my allergy is not life threatening(rashes due breakout over parts of body). My whole life I have wanted to serve in the military, but because of this allergy( which I only found out about last summer) my whole life's goals have become unachievable. 

*My question   is do any of you know of a western military that would accept me even with this allergy? I really believe I was meant to be an officer in the military and I am hoping there is another way to achieve that goal.*

I am just about to finish my university degree in History and wouldn't mind living in another country for 5 to 10 years. Although I always wanted to be an infantry officer, I wouldn't mind being a pilot/navigator or even an officer in a country's Navy. I know that a Visa issue would have to be worked out however that is something to worry about for later.

Also if people had links to other foreign military forums they would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Sep 2005)

Cup Frantic,
Sorry to hear that, try using the search feature just for the" Foreign Militaries" forum as I know there are pages and pages on joining other militaries.
Failing that find a poster called "Pieman" and go through his posts,..its in there somewhere.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Sep 2005)

just a crazy thought: If I were interested in joining the military of another army, I owuld do a number of Google searches until I found the official websites of those particular militaries, rather than post on the one relating to the military that I was unable to join, for whatever reason.

ie. If i were thinking of joining the USMC, I would look for that particular website. If I were going to enlist in the British army, I would look for their website.

But, that's just me.


----------



## Pieman (13 Sep 2005)

> I recently failed to pass the medical for Canadian Military due to an allergy to hornets. After being rejected I went to see a specialist who told me that the only thing I was only allergic too hornets.


Are you positive all your avenues regarding your medical are exhausted? Lots of people initially get rejected for some medical conditions like asthma. They then see a specialist and show that the condition is no longer a concern. I never read anything about someone being allergic to hornets, but perhaps because you are not deathly allergic to them (you just break out in rashes) it might be grounds for an appeal to their decision? I don't know if you have a chance or not. But I am saying not to give up until you are sure there is no chance.

As far foreign militaries go, you would probably have to speak to one of their recruiters and try to get in contact with one of their medical staff.

If you are serious about looking into a foreign military then send me a PM as I have some knowledge/experience in this.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (17 Sep 2005)

If you are really serious about it the French Foreign Legion might let you in, but no matter where you seek, be hornest about your condition...

( In Denmark it wouldn't be a big problem for you, but it will take you 5-7 years of "normal" work in Denmark before you could join... )

Try to talk with the Canadian Military again... they must be able to find something you can do, without putting yourself in to much danger!


----------



## Jascar (20 Sep 2005)

As Paracowboy said, you need to ask a recruiter from the military you want to join. There's no point wasting your time asking on military forums where nobody is going to know the answer for sure. It only takes one or two quick phone calls. Websites for the British military are easy to find on google or yahoo, same with the FFL.


----------

